
South African Reserve Bank Will Consider a National Digital Currency - tefo-mohapi
http://www.iafrikan.com/2017/02/06/south-african-reserve-bank-will-consider-a-digital-currency/
======
LordWinstanley
Don't you mean South Afrikan?... and Kurrency?

Or have you finally found your C key?

